# [Solution] Disque dur réseau USB sur une LiveBox & OS X Lion



## Simbouesse (15 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je sais que nous sommes nombreux, depuis l'arrivée d'OS X Lion, à être confronté à un problème de taille : l'abandon par Apple du standard SMB (Samba) Open Source, au profit d'un protocole propriétaire pas encore généralisé...

Après avoir essuyé de nombreux échecs, j'ai finalement réussi à accéder à mon disque dur (Freecom Mobile Drive Pro 250Go) branché en USB sur ma LiveBox 2, via mon MacBook avec OS X Lion !

Voici ma configuration :

- MacBook 2,1 (mid-2007) Core2Duo 2Ghz, 3Go RAM / OS X Lion 10.7.3 (pas encore mis à jour)





- LiveBox 2




- Disque dur Freecom Mobile Drive Pro 250Go





Ma démarche ici n'est pas de justifier quoi que ce soit, mais simplement d'expliquer les manipulations que j'ai pu faire pour finalement arriver à accéder à mon disque dur. Les voici :


Réactiver les anciens protocoles AFP en suivant ce lien Apple
*Reproduire le comportement du Finder de Mac OS 10.6 dans Lion en lançant simplement dans le Terminal la commande*


> *mount_smbfs*


Source
Etape HYPER IMPORTANTE

Et... c'est tout !!!!!! 
Enfin... au moins pour le "bidouillage" de l'OS.

Pour ensuite obtenir la connexion au disque, il faut suivre la démarche "classique" :

- Faire "cmd + K" depuis le finder pour ouvrir la connexion à un serveur, puis y entrer "smb://livebox"









- Connectez vous comme utilisateur invité (je ne savais pas quel nom d'utilisateur et quel mot de passe mettre donc j'ai mis "invité" et ça a fonctionné... 





Et voilà !!!





J'espère que cette manip' fonctionnera chez vous, parce que moi ça va vraiment me rendre service !!!!


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mai 2012)

Merci pour l'astuce. Cela fait un moment que je cherche comment faire....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juin 2012)

Je suis assez étonné de tes problèmes Simbouesse. Je suis passé à Lion suite au changement de mon MacBook Pro. J'avis en raison des messages échangés dans conseil d'achat une certaine crainte avec Lion. Mais curieusement, quand je tape smb://un_pc_ou_netdisk, il se connecte directement (en demandant soit un compte invité soit un compte avec mot de passe). 

Mais où Lion me surprend bien agréablement, c'est que contrairement à Snow Leopard, il affiche peu de temps après le démarrage l'intégralité de mon réseau local qui compte des PC sous Windows 7, un routeur avec disque dur externe USB et mon MacBook Air. Du coup, je ne passe jamais pas la connexion manuelle. 

Du coup, je me demande si tes problèmes ne sont pas liés plus à ta box qu'à autre chose.


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Juin 2012)

Oui oui Pascal, en effet, et c'est bien pour ça que j'ai précisé "sur une LiveBox" dans le titre car cela serait lié au protocole natif de la LiveBox.

Une petite recherche (si le coeur t'en dit) sur Google (notamment sur les forums Orange) ou même sur MacGé te permettra de te rendre compte que je n'étais pas le seul, loin de là.

Si tu as toi même une LiveBox, là par contre tu es peut être un cas isolé !

Concernant l'affichage complet du réseau je suis tout à fait d'accord, j'ai toujours pu voir ma LiveBox ainsi que le Netbook de ma chérie, mais l'accès à la LiveBox n'a pu être possible qu'après les manip' décrites plus haut.

Important de préciser que le Disque Dur est connecté à la LiveBox et non à un routeur externe.

Enfin, sache que je ne dois procéder à la connexion manuelle que très rarement. En général après le retour en veille, mon DD est toujours visible et accessible. Ce n'est pas forcément le cas après une extinction complète en revanche...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juin 2012)

C'est moi qui avait mal compris un de tes messages dans le topic où ce sujet à commencé à être évoque. Je pensais smb://mon_serveur n'existerait tout simplement plus. Je n'avais pas capté que c'était uniquement un problème Livebox.


----------



## Berechit (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
Comme tout le monde j'ai perdu avec Lion l'accès à mes clés USB connectées sur la Livebox 
J'ai exécuté les tutos (basés sur l'info d'Apple) pour réactiver cet accès mais rien n'y fait. Il faut dire que l'étape 3 (se connecter à un serveur afp) est délicate lorsqu'on a un seul mac ! J'ai donc récupéré le fichier plist d'une partition snow qui fonctionnait !
Je joins ici le contenu de com.apple.AppleShareClient.plist pour le cas où quelqu'un verrai ce que je n'ai pas fais correctement.


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Juillet 2012)

Salut !

As-tu essayé la solution que je propose sur ce topic ?


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2012)

Sujet très intéressant, mais ça ne marche pas sous SL non plus avec la Livebox 2, ni cette solution ... Quel mauvais produit cette LB2 ...


----------



## jcdenne (10 Février 2013)

Première explication claire...
Je ne touche que très rarement au terminal.

Réactiver les anciens protocoles : il y a beaucoup de choses.
Il faut faire tous les points de 1 à 6 ? 

Qu'est-ce que je risque ?

Merci




Réactiver les anciens protocoles AFP en suivant ce lien Apple
*Reproduire le comportement du Finder de Mac OS 10.6 dans Lion en lançant simplement dans le Terminal la commande*

Source
Etape HYPER IMPORTANTE

Et... c'est tout !!!!!! 
Enfin... au moins pour le "bidouillage" de l'OS.

Pour ensuite obtenir la connexion au disque, il faut suivre la démarche "classique" :

- Faire "cmd + K" depuis le finder pour ouvrir la connexion à un serveur, puis y entrer "smb://livebox"

- Connectez vous comme utilisateur invité (je ne savais pas quel nom d'utilisateur et quel mot de passe mettre donc j'ai mis "invité" et ça a fonctionné... 

Et voilà !!!


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Février 2013)

Salut jcdenne !

Très honnêtement, tu ne risques pas grand chose...
Enfin je ne crois pas.

Les protocoles AFP ont simplement été désactivés, ça ne modifie pas le système.

Je te conseille de suivre les étapes point par point également.


----------



## Babouni (28 Mars 2013)

J'ai ce problème aussi! en gros je vois le contenu du DD mais ne peux le modifier.
Mais lorsque je suis le tuto après avoir lancer defaults read  /Bibliothèque/Préférences/com.apple.AppleShareClient afp_disabled_uams
le terminal me répond qu'il ne connait pas ce fichier. J'ai beau redémarrer mon iMac et reconnecter mon MacBook rien n'y fait.


----------



## patxiku (3 Avril 2013)

Berechit a dit:


> Bonjour
> Comme tout le monde j'ai perdu avec Lion l'accès à mes clés USB connectées sur la Livebox
> J'ai exécuté les tutos (basés sur l'info d'Apple) pour réactiver cet accès mais rien n'y fait. Il faut dire que l'étape 3 (se connecter à un serveur afp) est délicate lorsqu'on a un seul mac ! J'ai donc récupéré le fichier plist d'une partition snow qui fonctionnait !
> Je joins ici le contenu de com.apple.AppleShareClient.plist pour le cas où quelqu'un verrai ce que je n'ai pas fais correctement.



Bonjour,
je suis dans ce cas : Livebox, imac sous Mac OS X 10.7 et j'essaie de partager un dd externe. Je bloque à l'étape 3 pour se connecter à un serveur afp. Je n'ai pas d'autre mac. J'ai un Ipod touch.....

Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée pour me débloquer ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Avril 2013)

Un autre PC dans l'entourage ? (Pro, femme...)


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

Sinon comme moi, ne pas utiliser le wifi de la Livebox, mais une borne Airport Extrême connectée en Ethernet


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon comme moi, ne pas utiliser le wifi de la Livebox, mais une borne Airport Extrême connectée en Ethernet



C'est de la triche !!!! :rateau:


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> C'est de la triche !!!! :rateau:



Entre administrer mon réseau Wifi via un site en HTML et une belle appli Apple, le choix est vite fait 

Et avec une Express en WDS, j'ai aussi le son en sans fil sur ma chaine


----------



## Alino06 (5 Avril 2013)

Juste un truc, moi si je branche mon DD à la livebox et que je me connecte dessus avec ML je le vois sans problème mais je ne peux pas le modifier
Il semble que ce soit surtout du au fait que la Livebox ne sache pas gérer le HFS en écriture ...

Est ce que vos soucis ne viennent pas plutôt de là ?


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

l'AFP est censé palier à ça justement ...


----------



## Alino06 (5 Avril 2013)

Sérieux ? Je vais faire ça immédiatement ! merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------

Par contre il y a rien à faire si on a pas d'autres système sous la main visiblement ?


----------



## patxiku (7 Avril 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Un autre PC dans l'entourage ? (Pro, femme...)



oui, un PC mais je ne sais pas comment on se connecte en afp depuis l'un au l'autre.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2013)

Dommage les liens de Simbouesse sur le site Apple sont morts. je tente de raccorder un disque auto alimenté.
Dans les informations sur le périphérique le staut indique : non supporté.

il y a un formatage particulier à faire ?










je me réponds. j'ai formaté en MS Dos. Mais sous ML je n'ai pas accès, un pomme K me renvoie un message indiquant que la version du serveur n'est pas prise en charge.

une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

 que saisis-tu dans la fenêtre du Cmd + k ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2013)

smb://192.168.1.1

cette fois ci c'est bon, mais je n'y accède pas depuis le mac.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2013)

Il faut essayer :

smb://192.168.1.1/nomduvolume, ou quelque chose comme ça.

Essayer aussi avec smb://livebox au lieu de smb://192.168.1.1

A moins que tu sois confronté au même problème que moi, qui n'ai plus accès aux partages smb, depuis Mountain Lion...


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2013)

je suis donc confronté au même problème que toi...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2013)

Pas sûr, car je te parle d'accès à des partages smb sur des PC en réseau, pas des DD connectés à une Livebox.

J'ai regardé sur les forums Orange, mais pas vu de solution claire.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2013)

Rien trouvé de probant sur les forums orange. quelques liens qui renvoient sur des liens MacGé mais sans solutions. tant pis...


----------



## Alino06 (7 Avril 2013)

Moi toujours le même souci, je ne peux me connecter en AFP et donc écrire sur le disque distant, et je n'ai pas d'autres systèmes sous la main (sans compter le fait que même si c'était le cas, je ne sais pas construire une connexion AFP entre les 2)


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Avril 2013)

Je viens de tester mes liens, et ils ne sont pas morts du tout !

Sinon, une solution radicale c'est de changer de FAI :rateau:
Non plus sincèrement, la LB n'est pas tip top, et couplé avec un Mac dont Apple a privé de ses fonctionnalités SMB, on n'est pas dans la merde...

PS: j'ai, depuis quelques mois, changé de FAI, mais mon offre (Numéricable) ne me permet pas d'avoir une box donc j'ai abandonné tout ça


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Je viens de tester mes liens, et ils ne sont pas morts du tout !




effectivement Simbouesse, tes liens fonctionnent alors que ce week end cela me renvoyait sur une page Apple qui stipulait que la page n'existait pas... 

je vais re-tenter ce soir en suivant les recommandations d'Apple.


----------



## patxiku (9 Avril 2013)

Bonjour de nouveau.

Je bloque à l'étape 3 depuis plusieurs jours. J'ai un pc sous ubuntu et un imac. Pourriez vous me détailler la procédure pour connecter en afp les deux ordis afin que je puisse dépasser cette étape 3.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Alino06 (9 Avril 2013)

Je suis aussi intéressé par la réponse


----------



## patxiku (13 Avril 2013)

un petit up....

je n'arrive vraiment pas a dépasser cette étape 3 du tuto d'apple et je me sens assez désemparé. Je ne sais pas comment activer ce protocole afp en me connectant à un autre appareil. j'y arrive pô. 

Merci du coup de main si quelqu'un a une idée, ou du temps à consacrer pour expliquer comment faire...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

je fais un peu de déterrage de topic, mais je voulais savoir si la présence du SMB2 dans Mavericks permettait de régler le soucis ?

Sous Mountain Lion j'ai essayé les différentes manip' mais sans succès pour accéder à mon disque dur brancher sur ma livebox.. Quelqu'un aurait essayer/reussi ?

Merci d'avance


----------

